# St Charles bay report??



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Driving down Thursday with a friend who has never fished the coast and bringing the kayaks. Can anyone point me to where we might land some dinner? I picked up a few different gulp shrimp, mullet and jerk bait style lures. Have a cast net if needed also. I was thinking of paddling out from goose island state park. I don't know the area real well. Been doing some googling for my research. Any tips is greatly appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

On a kayak you are a bit limited due to range on St Charles but the mouth with a falling tide holds trout and reds picking off bait as it is funneled into the main bay. That shoreline on the outside as well can hold scattered reds and trout along the flat and drop.

If you are adventurous you can paddle North and hit some of the mouths of rivers. Trout and reds will be holed up in that mud for the next few weeks.

Good luck


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

ctsa said:


> On a kayak you are a bit limited due to range on St Charles but the mouth with a falling tide holds trout and reds picking off bait as it is funneled into the main bay. That shoreline on the outside as well can hold scattered reds and trout along the flat and drop.
> 
> If you are adventurous you can paddle North and hit some of the mouths of rivers. Trout and reds will be holed up in that mud for the next few weeks.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. Any other places recommend that would be better suited for kayaks and some fish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

I fished out of a boat a few weeks ago and caught a lot of rat reds, but couldn't find the bigger fish. However, we didn't fish St. Charles very long, just hit it on our way in. 

We fished the reefs around Bird Point and East Pocket. If you wanted to fish further north like ctsa suggested, you could park on the side of Lamar Beach Rd. and put your kayaks in on the west shore. 

Good luck.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

You could go farther north up hiway 35 to Cavasso Creek. To the right of the bridge is where kayak can be launched. You can go right (east) toward the main ST Charles Bay or left (west) under bridge which puts you into a narrow creek. Only problem with left is that I have seen some gators which have never botherd me but makes me nervous.
If you go right, that north shoreline holds some reds from time to time.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. If you guys were fishing in 2 days from a kayak. Where would you fish? Is the east shoreline better than the west in st Charles? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you use tide chart apps? Any other places suggested? Light house lakes, South Bay? Trying to have a few spots in case the wind isn't right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

If I was in a kayak I'd fish East pocket slow and steady. Won't be a ton of tide movement that far back and outside you may get rock and rolled if a southeast wind is in play.

Lighthouse Lakes probably won't have enough water in them would be my guess.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

ctsa said:


> If I was in a kayak I'd fish East pocket slow and steady. Won't be a ton of tide movement that far back and outside you may get rock and rolled if a southeast wind is in play.
> 
> Lighthouse Lakes probably won't have enough water in them would be my guess.


East pocket? That the pocket from egg points down to blackjack? I fished bartell islands once and didn't go any further. Launching from goose island would put me closer to the east shoreline? Was thinking of catching live mullet and tossing it out as well as using artificial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i used to go to rockport regularly and we would always catch fish around egg point about midway on the east (or is it north?) shoreline


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

It's almost D day guys. Loading up the truck and rigging poles. 2 spinning rods with jig heads, 1 bait cast for top water and 1 bait cast for live/dead bait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Deer30 said:


> Thanks for the replies. If you guys were fishing in 2 days from a kayak. Where would you fish? Is the east shoreline better than the west in st Charles?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a pal who fishes out of goose island every other weekend and he said St. Charles Bay was covered with oyster boats this last weekend. If you try, get downwind of the oyster boats, fish the off colored water that has a lot of stirred up bait. I have done well with this technique on occasion. However, given another area choice, I would suggest that.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Naw....as far as I understand they closed St Charles Bay to oystering this year.....

http://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20170126d


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

sgrem said:


> Naw....as far as I understand they closed St Charles Bay to oystering this year.....
> 
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20170126d


I did read where St. Charles Bay was closed, however have verified with 2 different people, One who lives on the Bay, that oyster boats were all over the place recently. Some even coming from as far as Louisiana. Sadly there are outlaws in the business. Maybe that's what it was. Anyway, they will stir up a lot of bait and if you get downwind you may find some fish.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Where is TPW when you need them?

Probably hassling some kid over shooting hogs at night.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I haven't been in st. Charles since the last weekend of duck season, there were probably 65 oyster boats in there mid bay. The most I have ever seen in my lifetime.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

TPW not enforcing where they need to be???????


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I live on St charles bay in Lamar, they opened up the bay for oysters about three weeks ago, and there was probably 50+ oyster boats in there tearing it up, they're mostly gone now, but still a few around. A lot of people fish this bay in Kayaks, but its hit or miss this time of year depending on the wind and fronts blowing in. Your best bet is to try to find a protected shoreline and fish when there's some tide movement. The boat ramp on Lamar beach road is closed for improvements until April, you can launch at Goose Island Park and work the shell reef the runs East from the pier, and if the wind isn't a issue work the South shoreline of ANWR joining Aransas bay.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Update: went down and launched from GISP. Landed a 16" red right near the pier on a Berkely gulp mud minnow in new penny. Hit the islands/r eefs along the way to east pocket. Lots of bait activity but didn't get about bite. Fished some shells on the south end of the pocket and hooked onto my first and only keeper red. Went across the pocket and fished all around egg point. Some of those places look like they can hold some numbers in fish. Caught 1 gafftop and 2 hard on cut mullet. The wind was crazy and I probably did more paddling than fishing. It was a good trip and I'll be back in 2 weeks for spring break. I pick up my new boat next week. No more paddling!! What's all the hype about mud island?? Heard some locals talking about it, first time I ever heard of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone else been out in that area? I'll be heading down tomorrow morning in the PB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

I had a buddy go out today I'm guessing in st. Charles (he doesn't know anywhere else to go hahaha) and he catch 2 slot reds. I didn't really get anymore details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Canvasses Creek is good advice for a kayaker. More protected water than anything except The Lighthouse Lake Trail and a good mix of water depth.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------

